# Bedside tea cup shelf



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

I have a fixed double bed at the back of the MH with a window one side and the loo wall on the other. Consequently there is nowhere to stand a cup of tea in the morning while still in bed. I am forced to get up!

Any fixed shelf on the wall will be in the way of the bed lifting. A small folding ledge/shelf or holder would be ideal. Can someone provide a link to something they have found suitable?

Many thanks
Andrew


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

A bit of shaped contiboard from B&Q, excellent colour match, screwed through and braced from the back of the wardrobe worked for us:

It's on this page somewhere:
http://www.europebycamper.com/2011/03/adria-twin-modifications-and.html


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

I've a Sun Ti 650MF, so sort-of similar and I understand the problem!

My solution was to get two small triangular shelf supports from B&Q and mount them HORIZONTALLY not vertically, such that they form a little triangular corner shelf.

This makes a little triangular shelf about 10cm along each edge, which is just big enough to stand a tea cup (or wine glass!!) on.

I put one on each side (window side and bathroom side) and fairly high up so that they didn't foul the lifting bed and were sufficiently far beneath the overhanging cupboards to accomodate a wine glass.

If I remember, I'll take a photo when I get home tominght.

Morph


----------



## Tmax (Aug 5, 2006)

Try this, I have one fitted at each of our beds in the Hymer, One at the overhead bed and one at the fixed bed. Particularly useful because they fold flat.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CAN-CUP-D...ervan_Caravan_Accessories&hash=item4aad6f7033 

Regards, Tom

Toujours a Vacances !


----------



## GRUMPYOB (Feb 20, 2011)

*Good Ebayer*

I know the guy selling those on ebay. I bought my motorhome from him. Good guy and a genuine seller if you wanted to order from him. He's got loads of other bits too.


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

Here you go - these worked for us.

Morph


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

andrewball1000 said:


> I have a fixed double bed at the back of the MH with a window one side and the loo wall on the other. Consequently there is nowhere to stand a cup of tea in the morning while still in bed. I am forced to get up!
> 
> Any fixed shelf on the wall will be in the way of the bed lifting. A small folding ledge/shelf or holder would be ideal. Can someone provide a link to something they have found suitable?
> 
> ...


So where do you stand the Goblin teasmade, or do you have to make it yourself :wink: :lol:

Dave p


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

This site is great, post a problem and the solutions flow so quickly. Its what MHF does best.

Thanks to all of you for your suggestions and links, I know I can choose an answer from them. 

Morph, many thanks for taking the pics. Your layout is exactly the same as mine. I hope the patterns on the pillows are not coffee stains when the cup fell off!!!  

regards
Andrew


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

andrewball1000 said:


> I hope the patterns on the pillows are not coffee stains when the cup fell off!!!


Nah, haven't dropped on yet. The wife (or Goblin teasmade as Dave P calls her  ) has a bit of a Cow fixation...


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

Do you also have a Dalmatian dog?


----------



## Patty123 (Oct 4, 2010)

I have a couple of those fold up cup holders that Tmax mentioned, you can have them as OH has never put them up as really not wholly suitable for us. If interested just PM your address and will post them to you if you want them.


This message is for the OP - Andrew?


----------

